
Signed HTTP Exchanges (SXG) - rwoll
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/11/signed-exchanges
======
rwoll
While reading through
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23729160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23729160),
discussions around Signed Exchanges came up. This is a really neat idea
(that’s been around for a while); however, a lot of it depends on the user
experience in the browser. Users cannot be expected to know the technical
details to get (or understand) the benefits—and we must be wary of some major
drawbacks like the cache site seeing the traffic instead the origin.

